
Millimeter Wave: A Bridge Too Far? - SemiTom
https://semiengineering.com/millimeter-wave-a-bridge-too-far/
======
Yaa101
They probably will use millimeter wave only for data paths and use the unused
bandwidth of 4G for commando and surveillance paths.

